# black diamond?



## smellsfishy (Aug 12, 2003)

my bro told me its a black diamond but im not sure. it has black eyes and red anal fins. can anyone tell me wat it is? thanks. pics are blurry.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

he is still alittle small to ID....looks like a rhom though


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

looks like it could be a rhom or spilo cf

"moved to id"


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I've seen black piranha on the internet with red blemishes on the bottom fin, but didn't know what it was, it could be that.........


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

rhom! 
what kind? too early to tell


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah it's hard to tell at that stage!


----------

